# Thinking about my next army being Dwarfs



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

So I have about 1,500-1,750 points of skaven right now and I was thinking about what army i wanted to start next. Some of the factors that are leading me to dwarfs are as follows:

-Tough in CC
-Good shooting
-Reliable
-Ok magic (though good magic is a plus)
-Competitiveness
-fun

And it seems like dwarfs fit my description. Here are my questions:

-How much would it cost to get 1,000/2,000 points with some variety within that?
-How easy are they to play?
-How compeditive are they (with in reason i know that they are an old 6th ed. army)?
-And any other tips would be welcome...


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

:grin:dwarves my favorite WH army, the very first i started to collect many many years ago. I do love my dwarves what is there not to like about them stubborn drunks. They are a very forgiving army to play with high leadership and good hand to hand capabilities, though I do seem to have unlucky games against undead, high ldrship is nothing against fear.
As a competitive army I do believe in their prowess as evan the most elete troops will hit a hard unmovable force that in time plays to ur favour and an ability to customize ur magic items to ur need, ur characters are some of the hardest in the WH world. The newest armies book was a nice upgrade giving some nice suprises to our enemies or firming up our defencive.
On a cost wise though dwarves are an elete infantry force that is what they are basically limited to infantry so no high pointed choices like calvalry or dragons ect to chew the points therfor saving money and unfortunately most of the elete choices are still metal therefor costing a bit, but on the plus side 1x battle force/battalion does have enough in it to make a nice chunk of points. But compared to a horde army the savings in coin will be huge, this I can verify as I made a night goblin army after my dwarves and Dwarves worked out a lot cheaper.
As for tips all i can say is "Put ur faith in iron and stone and never ever trust an elf"


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

First off I would suggest you take a look at the Dwarf introduction written by Othiem in the thread stickied in General Warhammer, "An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer", if you haven't already that is! 

In answer to some of your general questions, Dwarfs can be quite cheap to start off as they tend to require less models than some armies. If you don't mind the BfSP models and are willing to do a little conversion work you can save a few more bob there too. They aren't 'easy' to play as such, but they aren't 'hard' to paly wither in my opinion. It takes a little finesse to really get the most out of them, but they are much more forgiving than armies like Wood Elves.

They tend to be looked at as a 2nd Tier army (for those that agree tiers exist - a whole different topic! ) and so can be competitive, but like other armies they can struggle against tournament armies from DoC and VC.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

The intro was the first thing i read  basically I'm just looking for thoughts and opinions from people who have played them.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Never played them but have played against them. They are dead hard, good melee nearly impossible to break. BUT you will have problems chasing down opponents after breaking them in melee as they're slower than molasses in January.

Oh and the gun lines are a real pain in the arse.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah it will be a change going from 5" to 3" for movement


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Deployment is a much bigger deal when you move that slow as dose your tactics, but I say go for it. It's a solid army.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

I got a bunch of the free recently and I have found them fun to play even in the doubles game I lost (1000pts per player). It was me and another Dwarf army vs VC (Manfred, 2 Vamp heroes, 2 min core and then the rest of the points in blood knights) and WOC ( The nasty vanilla hero, BSB 2x 5 man mounted maruaders, 2x 5 model dogs, rest of points in knight of tzeench) Was a hard fought battle, but alas my box cars for LD kill me every time boxcars then flee 1.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

dwarfs-
strong points: hard in combat, realy hard. min T4 on everything. some of the best shooting units in the game, with the option of taking GW as well. there combat units are not to be sniffed at either. strong magical defence. unique runic system for magic items. organ guns- nuff said.
weak points: 3"move-you are not going anywhere. where you deploy is where you will spend most of the game, so do it well. no magic offense at all. balance is key-dont go all shooty or all combaty-you need an equal mix of each.
hope that helps.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Every tip is helpful


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

With my dwarfs I always go back to them when I want to play a game where I sit back and decimate my opponent with shooting. Dwarfs can literally field an all shooting army and decimate everyone, throw in some runesmiths for Dispell dice and you are good to go. I have seen people attempt the mobile dwarf army but I find success comes from shooting. Some downfalls of Dwarfs, slow movement, no magic unless you count the anvil. None of the downsides however make the army any less then one of the best in my opinion, yes you have to protect the flank but so does every other army in the game.


----------

